# Hello All



## Teh Tot (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello, I am just introducing myself. I live in Washington State, I am a red belt in USTF Tae Kwon-Do. I'm 17 and a junior in High school.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Teh Tot 

Welcome to a Great Group~!

Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome Teh Tot, great Tae Kwon Do people on this board.  Enjoy.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome, Teh Tot.  From Vancouver WA here.  Enjoy the boards!


----------



## Baytor (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard from frozen Minnesota.  (actually, it's not so bad today)


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 19, 2005)

Howdy from Texas! :wavey: Welcome to MT, & I hope you enjoy it.  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya from Utah!  Welcome to MartialTalk!  :wavey:

 - Ceicei


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello and Welcome from Ontario Canada...brrrr
I'm also in tae kwon do..there's a lot of great information here!
Aqua


----------



## canadiangirl09 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello from Hamilton Ontario! hope you have fun on this syte.Canadian Girl09 it is soo cold!​


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome, enjoy the message boards, I'm in Lacey, near Olympia !


----------



## Drac (Jan 22, 2005)

Hello and Welcome from Cleveland Ohio aka The Northcoast..


----------



## MJS (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jan 23, 2005)

Welcome from Long Island, New York !!!!  Enjoy posting!


Donna :ultracool


----------



## still learning (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello, Enjoy your training and stay with it!.........Aloha


----------



## The Prof (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome to a really fine group of people.


----------

